# DA MARI' A TUTTI



## Mari' (19 Dicembre 2007)

Buon Natale
e 
Felice 2008
http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewca...dc96235f1ba0c48490c9dbbdc323534760&mpv=XS02EN



Fate i bravi se potete  

	
	
		
		
	


	








OPS ... alzate il volume e cliccate sulla stella.



​


----------



## Nobody (19 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buon Natale
> 
> e
> Felice 2008
> ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Dicembre 2007)




----------



## Mari' (19 Dicembre 2007)

Grassie grassie cari


----------



## Old Sad (19 Dicembre 2007)

*Bellissima!!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Grassie grassie cari


Grazie Mari'!!!
Baci e un sereno natale anche a te!


----------



## Mari' (19 Dicembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> Grazie Mari'!!!
> Baci e un sereno natale anche a te!



Grazie bella ... e stai su, OK?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buon Natale
> e
> Felice 2008
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewca...dc96235f1ba0c48490c9dbbdc323534760&mpv=XS02EN
> ...



Grazie Marì, carissimi auguri anche a te.


----------



## Mari' (19 Dicembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Grazie Marì, carissimi auguri anche a te.


Grazie Fabri'!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Dicembre 2007)

Mari', Mari'... io e te abbiamo litigato forte ma ci siamo sempre tenute strette...

peccato non ci sia anche FA.

un pensiero, ed un augurio speciale a te ed uno anche per FA, ovunque lui sia...


----------



## Mari' (19 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mari', Mari'... io e te abbiamo litigato forte ma ci siamo sempre tenute strette...
> 
> peccato non ci sia anche FA.
> 
> un pensiero, ed un augurio speciale a te ed uno anche per FA, ovunque lui sia...


Grazie Anna, ti chiamo una di queste sere.


Ti voglio bene.


----------



## MariLea (19 Dicembre 2007)

bella... grazie Mari'!
sul "fate i bravi" non prometto niente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ricambio gli auguri a tutti voi ed uno speciale anche io per Fa


----------



## MariLea (19 Dicembre 2007)

*scusate eh!*

ma per Fa che si imbarazza davanti alle dolcezze... un bel
......................../¯/
....................../../
.............../¯/¯/../¯¯\
..............|..'...'..'..|¯\¯|
..............|............¯../
...............\..........._/..........................._
................|.........|.................................\
................|.........|..................................|
................|.........|...../|............./............|
................|.........|.../..|.........../............./
............../|..........|./....|........./............/
............/..|..........|......|......./............/
...........|...|..........|¯\¯\¯\¯\/............/
............\..\...........\_|_|_|_|........../
..............\_\............................../
...................\........................./ con affetto!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Dicembre 2007)

Marì grazie, è carinissima la card...


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> bella... grazie Mari'!
> * sul "fate i bravi" non prometto niente*
> 
> 
> ...



Ho notato ...


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì grazie,* è carinissima la card..*.


Vero!

Se vai nel sito ne trovi di bellissime:

http://www.jacquielawson.com/default.asp


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buon Natale
> 
> e
> Felice 2008
> ...


 
Ma andate tutti/e via per Natale?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O giocate d'anticipo?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque ricambio e lascio qui i miei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




visto mai che mi rapiscano gli alieni!! (le aliene meglio...ma non si può aver tutto!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Dicembre 2007)

Io resto qui ...ho risposto a chi andava via... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Old sfigatta (20 Dicembre 2007)

io resto pure.....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io resto qui ...ho risposto a chi andava via...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sfigatta ha detto:


> io resto pure.....


Allora so già di essere in ottima compagnia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Ps. prendete un bigliettino dall'albero...e scegliete l'aforisma che più vi aggrada!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (20 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora so già di essere in ottima compagnia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


Te è inutile che mi fai l'occhiolino e poi vai a sbirciare il lato B del belloccio di turno!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma andate tutti/e via per Natale?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach'io resto qua (a casa mia) ... ma puo' capitare che c'ho da fare e faccio un po *in* ed *off* ... al 50%


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2007)

*Marì*

Grazie, davvero graziosi gli auguri.... anche io resto a casa, in famiglia.
Ci si rilegge..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


x Feddy
Sta tranquillo ci siamo noi a farti compagnia.... vedrai che qualcosa ci inventiamo!!


----------



## Iago (20 Dicembre 2007)

*siiii....*



Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie, davvero graziosi gli auguri.... anche io resto a casa, in famiglia.
> Ci si rilegge.....
> 
> 
> ...



...una bella appiccicata* natalizia


*=litigio


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2007)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...una bella appiccicata* natalizia
> 
> 
> *=litigio


Smettila tu Giuda ex-carota!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iago (20 Dicembre 2007)

*Bru*



Bruja ha detto:


> Smettila tu Giuda ex-carota!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...litigare in pochi è il massimo!













(cambiare la vita: con o senza carota, sicuramente senza ecc ecc)


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...una bella appiccicata* natalizia
> 
> 
> *=litigio


Zi, Zi, Zi, pure ioooooooooooooooo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Tra un pezzo di baccala' ed uno di capitone ... di tutto, di piu' ...


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> *...litigare in pochi è il massimo!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ci sono equivoci, e ci si chiarisce subito  

	
	
		
		
	


	























PS Nun tucca' a carota eh ...


----------



## Iago (20 Dicembre 2007)

*Marì...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Non ci sono equivoci, e ci si chiarisce subito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...non devo toccare la carota?

...Marì ti leggo strana, ma Carl c'è???


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non devo toccare la carota?
> 
> ...Marì ti leggo strana, ma Carl c'è???



Certo che c'e'  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ti saluta.


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora so già di essere in ottima compagnia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie Feddy,
ne ho già presi tre e continuerò... uno solo è poco, non sai mai che ti sei perso...
io parto sabato, ma di tanto in tanto verrò a trovarvi perchè non vorrei andare in crisi di astinenza


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> grazie Feddy,
> ne ho già presi tre e continuerò... *uno solo è poco, non sai mai che ti sei perso...*
> io parto sabato, ma di tanto in tanto verrò a trovarvi perchè non vorrei andare in crisi di astinenza


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Te è inutile che mi fai l'occhiolino e poi vai a sbirciare il lato B del belloccio di turno!!


ma tu sei il mio preferito...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Dicembre 2007)

beh popolo...non so se potro' beccarvi prima di lunedi', dato che so' ciapa' (mi sto "allenando" pe' la magnata della serata...ahahahahah) e quindi....

AUGUROVI A TUTTI INDISTINTAMENTE, SERENAMENTE MA ANCHE PACATAMENTE...CCHIU' PILU PE' TUTTI O IN MANCANZA, SERENITA' PER VOI E LA VOSTRA RAZZA....

f.to IL SERENISSIMO


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ma tu sei il mio preferito...


Come lato B!??!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh popolo...non so se potro' beccarvi prima di lunedi', dato che so' ciapa' (mi sto "allenando" pe' la magnata della serata...ahahahahah) e quindi....
> 
> *AUGUROVI A TUTTI INDISTINTAMENTE, SERENAMENTE MA ANCHE PACATAMENTE...CCHIU' PILU PE' TUTTI O IN MANCANZA, SERENITA' PER VOI E LA VOSTRA RAZZA....*
> 
> f.to IL SERENISSIMO


 


















Ricambiamo in toto!!!


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh popolo...non so se potro' beccarvi prima di lunedi', dato che so' ciapa' (mi sto "allenando" pe' la magnata della serata...ahahahahah) e quindi....
> 
> AUGUROVI A TUTTI INDISTINTAMENTE, SERENAMENTE MA ANCHE PACATAMENTE...CCHIU' PILU PE' TUTTI O IN MANCANZA, SERENITA' PER VOI E LA VOSTRA RAZZA....
> 
> f.to IL SERENISSIMO


Auguri Stermi!!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Dicembre 2007)

anguri


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come lato B!??!


come compilation...


----------



## MariLea (21 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


non prendere appunti... parlavo dei bigliettini sull'albero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




per il resto... ho raggiunto la pace...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> non prendere appunti... parlavo dei bigliettini sull'albero
> 
> 
> 
> ...








con chi ?


----------



## Old Sad (21 Dicembre 2007)

*Si si tesoro...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie bella ... e stai su, OK?


 
sto bene tranquilla....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' che a questo "nome" mi sono affezionata!!! Mi dà forza o meglio mi ricorda quanto sono forte e quanto mi amo...
Bacioni


----------



## Old Sad (21 Dicembre 2007)

*Ehm, ehm....*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora so già di essere in ottima compagnia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ci sono anch'io Fedi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bacioni


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2007)

Sad ha detto:


> sto bene tranquilla....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che bei micioni che ti sei messa Sad  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  complimenti!


----------



## MariLea (22 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> con chi ?


con Lea  

	
	
		
		
	


	






auguri Feddy


----------



## Bruja (23 Dicembre 2007)

*Feddy*

Auguri linguaccia di noi povere tapine sottoposte alla tua ironia ...... tanto che ti credi, passeranno anche queste feste.... eccome se passeranno!!!.... E anno nuovo, forum nuovo !!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    Tieniti d'occhio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. La Badessa vi augura Buone Feste e vi invita a non fare niente che lei non farebbe ......  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   (Io le ho detto che avrei riferito, ma state tranquilli, non serve risposta.....)!!!


----------

